# Importing a Car



## neworleansgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello Fellow Expats!

I need your help - I cannot find the laws for importing a car into Egypt anywhere! I even tried calling the Embassy - didnt help.

Does anyone know the procedure and laws of importing a personal car into Egypt from the USA as a student? The car is a 2000 Mercedes E430. Also, if I decide to sell the car later on, when I move back to the US - what are the laws regarding that?

Thanks Expats!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

neworleansgirl said:


> Hello Fellow Expats!
> 
> I need your help - I cannot find the laws for importing a car into Egypt anywhere! I even tried calling the Embassy - didnt help.
> 
> ...


Hi there's been quite a few threads on this topic - if you do a search on car import and egypt, the previous threads should come up


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

neworleansgirl said:


> Hello Fellow Expats!
> 
> I need your help - I cannot find the laws for importing a car into Egypt anywhere! I even tried calling the Embassy - didnt help.
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum.


Firstly laws are not set in stone in Egypt.. so regardless of any law you find that doesn't mean to say it will be enforced on the day you are using it.
If you look through the forum you will find various threads on this subject and the the general ad vice is.... Don't even try to do it. Import tax etc just makes it so prohibitive and no you just can't sell your car on when you have finished with it.
The best advice is.. if you want to have your own car here then buy it when you arrive

Maiden


----------

